# Topics > Fun and humor >  Scrappy Robots, Simone Giertz, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Author - Simone Giertz

----------


## Airicist

Hair-Washing Robot | Scrappy Robots with Simone Giertz

Published on Aug 24, 2017




> Besides waking up in the morning, washing my hair is my next, least favorite thing about going back to school. You are in a rush, you just woke up, you don't want to get into the shower, you want to eat and you have like 15 minutes to do all this before you are late for school. So I built a robot to do this for me. 
> 
> Introducing the Hair Washing Robot!! I built this machine using two arduino uno and servo motors. One motor squeezes the shampoo out of the bottle and the other does the hair washing. 
> 
> I suctioned this to the shower wall, wet my hair and let her rip! Step 1: plug it in. Step 2: grab toothbrush (since you will be saving so much time, you might as well get ahead and brush your teeth!). Step 3: Open the shampoo bottle. Step 4: PROFIT!  
> 
> Basically this robot just slaps the shampoo around on my head. You will still need to rinse you hair, yourself. And that's basically it! I’m throwing in the towel. My hair is so clean!! Ready to conquer the day!

----------


## Airicist

DIY iPhone Case... with Robotic Arms! | Scrappy Robots with Simone Giertz

Published on Sep 14, 2017




> Phones should have arms, right? Check out Simone's DIY iPhone case that has robotic arms - perfect for those times you need your phone to crawl away from you.

----------


## Airicist

This drone that carries your child is terrifying

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> PARENTS! Stop carrying your children. We have drones to do that now.

----------


## Airicist

DIY Robot Dog | Scrappy Robots with Simone Giertz

Published on Oct 11, 2017




> A robotic dog might be a good idea if you’re like inventor Simone Giertz and struggle to keep pets alive. This DIY robot dog does everything that a real dog does... sort of.

----------


## Airicist

DIY Helmet for Pokemon Go | Scrappy Robots with Simone Giertz

Published on Oct 18, 2017




> Introducing the world’s first DIY Pokemon Go Helmet. With Simone Giertz's inventive solution now you can go catch ‘em all hands free!

----------


## Airicist

I made a robot that serves me soup

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> I hate pumpkin soup, and I thought it might get better if a robot served it to me. It didn't. And thanks Google for this paid partnership!

----------


## Airicist

DIY robot: sandwich making robot | Scrappy Robots with Simone Giertz

Published on Nov 8, 2017




> Ever find yourself starving but you're to lazy to make yourself a sandwich? Inventor Simone Giertz made a robot sandwich maker to help in those times of need.

----------


## Airicist

Giant Robot Chopping Machine built by MegaBots

Published on Nov 15, 2017

Simone Giertz visits the Megabots workshop and operates their giant robot chopper machine, which was modeled after her own DIY Chopper Machine.

----------


## Airicist

I built a hammer robot

Published on Feb 7, 2018




> This hammering machine doesn't nail very much. But what did you expect at this point. And yeah, I use the term "robot" very freely. In the same way I use "you look great" very freely.

----------

